

No Shit Study: Scientists Show Conspiracy Theorists Will Believe Anything - alexcasalboni
http://skepchick.org/2015/05/no-shit-study-scientists-show-conspiracy-theorists-will-believe-anything/

======
api
Most people will believe anything if it's surrounded by the correct cultural
signifiers and dog whistles. We use that stuff as a proxy for direct
investigation because, quite frankly, we have neither the time nor the energy
to investigate more than a tiny percentage of the stuff we choose to believe.
To actually investigate something often takes _years_.

Put something in a correctly-formatted scientific paper and put the 'peer
review' stamp on it, and most scientists will believe it.

